# Mont on Fox News



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

DUDE, i just saw Mont on fox news! Mont, that's incredible what you did for that woman and that center, absolutely amazing.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

Just saw it too. Way to go Mont, you da Man! DJ:bounce:


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

I just caught it too. You are a good man Monty.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mont..you are the man.
2COOL is over the top now! :cheers:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I missed it, how bout a link or story or something


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/news/local/100629-haven-for-homeless-robbed


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, that's what happened, Mont came through and donated new units and labor to get the center back up and running.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Were they using the wide angle lens?


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Were they using the wide angle lens?


I beg your pardon?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

What a selfless act to help out like that. Good Job Bro!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good on you Mont!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Dude!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Way to go, Mont. You're a heck of a guy!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have lost count over the kind acts Mont has done for people. Top Shelf and so very proud to know him.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I pray that the lord will bless you and yours Mont.
Thanks.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Great job Monty.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Click on the video

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/news/local/100630-co-donates-ac-units-to-homeless-haven

Mont,
Your a very good person. :brew:


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

What a gesture..

God Bless you Mont




Kelly


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I have lost count over the kind acts Mont has done for people. Top Shelf and so very proud to know him.


Yea me too bro. Several times I have seen him drag a trash bag along the beach cleaning up after others. He aint above sweeping up.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

A wonderful gesture Mont. I'm proud to know you and be a part of the 2cool family.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Still good people in the world...


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow! Great job!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Just saw it on 13 too!! Good job Mont!!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

That is beyond awesome Monty!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

good job mont!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

wow Mont. God bless you and your crew. I would like to buy yall a beer!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Thumbs Up Big Guy!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Great job Mont!

Darlene


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Monty- your act of kindness for those less fortunate says all that needs to be said about you and your team at Weeks Service Company. Paying forward is a great way to deal with life. You made me smile today.


----------



## charlieT (Jan 30, 2009)

Just saw the story on Ch13. Way to go Mont.


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Way to go Mont!
Now hurry up and post here so we can give you some Green


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

We have a 2cool Hero ! Great job Mont


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*MONT YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!!*

SAW ABC 13 AND HOW YOU HELPED TURNING POINT!!!!! I APPLAUD YOU HIGHLY!! YOU STEPPED UP AND HELPED MANY OF THE ELDERLY, YOU HAVE A TRUE GOLDEN HEART!! CATFISHINGHARRY


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Wow, that's just AWESOME!!!!!!! Way to go Mont!! I'm Proud to be a part of this 2cool family!! Anything we can do to help out? Just let us know! I'm willing to do whatever I can to help!!

God Bless you and yours!!

df20


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

Great job Mont...


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks to you and your crew sir.......This is refreshing


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Now that was 2Cool. Great job Mont!


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Way to go Monty! It is good to know there are still some genuine, kind, giving folks still around!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thats our Mont!! Its just the way he is!!:cheers:


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

That is so awesome! Great thing to do and I can't imagine how much you just changed their lives for the better after such an awful thing.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

wowwee,, god has a special place for people like you! and hopefully he can turn the thieves lives around one day ,, >> you get the ulitimate, Proverbs 22:9 
Whoever has a bountiful eye will be blessed,
for he shares his bread with the poor.


----------



## gmoney (Jul 26, 2004)

2cool Mont. Very nice gesture!


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

This video brought "chills" to my spine watching how Mont bent over backwards for such a good cause. Makes me even more proud to be a 2 Cooler! God Bless you Mont! -Hector


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Way to go, Mont! I know that you do these things without fanfare and the expectations of news media. That's what makes it 2cool.

Proud to know ya.

Tom


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

The Lord holds a special place in his kingdom for those who help others. You're a class act Monty&#8230;&#8230;well done.


----------



## Baseballdude2915 (Feb 1, 2010)

RG said:


> Thanks to you and your crew sir.......This is refreshing


Literally!

Good to know there's still people around like this. Mont's the man


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/news/local/100630-co-donates-ac-units-to-homeless-haven

Mont,

What you and your crew did is beyond words for me.

It takes a special person/s to take action and make things happen in the way you guys did.

What an amazing act of kindness sir.

I applaud the entire crew.

Thank You!!!

Steve


----------



## Jim-Bo (Jun 14, 2005)

Great Job Mont---Best to you & your crew


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

htalamant said:


> This video brought "chills" to my spine watching how Mont bent over backwards for such a good cause. Makes me even more proud to be a 2 Cooler! God Bless you Mont! -Hector


X2


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

Way to go Mont!!!!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Great job Mont, Your aces.


----------



## oztel (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW, I have been a member here for a while. I have never contributed but I have seen how 2 coolers razz and help eachother out. Mr. Mont this story was so awesome and giving that I just had to post. Kudos to you and your crew!!


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awesome job Mont!!


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Doesn't suprize me at all. Mont has a big heart & it shows in the company he runs. I've used Weeks services & it was such a good experience that I'll use them again & refer them to anyone who asks. WAY TO GO MONT!!!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Great leaders lead by example. Great job Mont! God bless you.
RT


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Saw the story during the ch.13 6pm news, kudos to Mont and his crew.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Mont, that is absolutely awesome of you.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

*Boom!!! Way to go Mont!*


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I bet Mont paid for those from 2Cool subscription fees...oh wait, 2Cool is free.

That's putting your money where your mouth is!

Mont, I have not met you yet, but I call you friend!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Words fail me except to say WELL DONE to you and all the crew that worked on it.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I had to watch the video again.
That is a noble gesture...good deed's are rewarded. I am proud to say you are the man..Mont!
:texasflag


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Bless you Mr. Weeks, amazing actions. Karma will catch up.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

WTG...Mont.... :cheers::fireworks


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Bretticu$ said:


> Bless you Mr. Weeks, amazing actions. Karma will catch up.


x 2 on the karma both ways.

Mont, you are a good man. glad to be a part of your website.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Mont you are a class act! I guess that why i send customers your way for years.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Somebody started a thread a while back about what makes 2cool so great. Here is your answer. Thanks Mont.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> Somebody started a thread a while back about what makes 2cool so great. Here is your answer. Thanks Mont.


X2


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Good Job Mont! It's great to know there are still individuals like yourself in the community.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Excellent - well done, Mont! I very seldom get to the Houston area, but the next time I do I want to shake your hand.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow! What a perfectly selfless thing to do! I don't have the words to tell you what a great thing you did. I'm very proud to be affiliated with such a nice person through this forum. God Bless You!!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

There are no words... Just absolutely wonderful.... God has a special place in heaven for you Mont...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

always knew the big goober had a heart of gold.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Way to go Mont......you're a good man......:texasflag


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

God only made "one" Monty Weeks! I'm proud to call you "friend" Amigo. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

my hero! thanks for this site and for all you do for everyone! Karma for sure!!


(I still think he's cute....)


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mont you'll have no better feeling when you clear those Jetties taking that big tub offshore. Thats the way I look at it, good karma.

We could have sunk 60 miles offshore Saturday when our Cat had a ton of water in it from me not securing a back deck hatch correctly. But all my crew on the boat does good and kind gestures and are great people, at least we try most of the time too be. Thats why the big man upstaits let us get the problem under control and continue fishing and make it back in safe to see our families once again. Offshore is where I want my good karma.


----------



## truckie802 (Jan 6, 2008)

Most awesome, Way to go Mont!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Way to go Mont!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

You tha man Mont!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Mont you'll have no better feeling when you clear those Jetties taking that big tub offshore. Thats the way I look at it, good karma.
> 
> We could have sunk 60 miles offshore Saturday when our Cat had a ton of water in it from me not securing a back deck hatch correctly. But all my crew on the boat does good and kind gestures and are great people, at least we try most of the time too be. Thats why the big man upstaits let us get the problem under control and continue fishing and make it back in safe to see our families once again. Offshore is where I want my good karma.


Nice segue... kinda...

But here is a gay dolphin for you anyway...

:an6:


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

A little late to the party but excellent work Mont!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Way ta step up to the plate and hit a homer Big Guy...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

**** Bro...you never stop amazing me with your generosity. I can only hope more people will strive to do as you do.

Kudos VBG.

TH


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

That's just the very best. God bless 'em!


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

WOW! Way to lead by example Mont!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice. 

“The value of a man resides in what he gives and not in what he is capable of receiving.”--Albert Einstein


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

WTG Mont. I can appreciate everything involved with you getting this done.
May God bless you, your crew (including those in the office), and your customers that you had to reschedule.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

*That shelter needs better fencing to protect the new units, who on this board will help out?*


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Snagged said:


> *That shelter needs better fencing to protect the new units, who on this board will help out?*


DO IT!


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

Mr. Weeks, even if you expect none, you will be rewarded.

I will spend tommorrow looking for every opportunity to help others and not myself.
Bob


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Snagged said:


> *That shelter needs better fencing to protect the new units, who on this board will help out?*


2Cool made it happen for Grandpa Cracker.... I'm sure there is more good will out there for these folks....


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

A true act of kindness at a time of need. You are one of the few Mont, good job!


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Mr Weeks, I think you inspire those of us who look up to great leaders like yourself to mimic your behaviors. Thanx for everything you do!


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

*Wow!*

Super noble, and a heartfelt gesture of kindness and caring. Good on you and your men for helping. :flag:


----------



## DeepSeaRedneck (Jun 20, 2010)

Heck of a job mont. God Bless you An you did a wonderful thing


----------



## schmitty (May 16, 2006)

Super Job and many thanks to you and your crew. schmitty


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

You are the man Mont. We could use a few more like you for sure.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Mont, thank you. I know you did not do this for the personal accolades but because you felt it in your heart to help others. You have shown so many the joy of helping others without asking for anything in return. It is now our turn to pass it forward tomorrow, next week, next month and continually.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Snagged said:


> *That shelter needs better fencing to protect the new units, who on this board will help out?*


I'm in for a Benjy!!!!!!!! $100.00

Anyone else?

LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

df20:doowapsta


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

BTW, Great IDEA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Very generous to help those people. Good job Mont!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome way to go


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Snagged said:


> *That shelter needs better fencing to protect the new units, who on this board will help out?*


BTW GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

driftfish20 said:


> I'm in for a Benjy!!!!!!!! $100.00
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> ...


Me too.

I'm not a fence guy but if someone is and needs some free labor and help covering the materials I'm in.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

God bless you, x10.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Weeks*

Just watched it on the news...Mont You are the best!!! You and this site are a true class act...God Speed!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great job Monty U da man


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Good Karma. You will catch lots of fish this year Mont.


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

"Do unto others as you would have them do unto you"...... good job Mont !


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Great job Mont!


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Mont, you are the best.
Nuff said.


----------



## McRae (Jun 2, 2010)

Good on you Mont, that was a very generous thing that you did.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

This is crazy. I read about thieves taking those units and my heart went out to the
people affected. I said a prayer that someone would come along and help them
because there are people with the ways and means to do it.
Then , today I come on here and see that God answered my prayer and sent Monty Weeks as an angel to help that organization. Chills went up and down my spine !!!
God has answered my prayers but what an amazing surprise to see that not
only was it a 2cooler but the founder of this wonderful site.
There is nothing more that I can add that has`nt been said except that I feel
I`VE been blessed and inspired by Mont`s selfless act and heart of gold.
I would feel honored to help in better security for those units.
It was evil people that stole from the less fortunate and I would`nt doubt that they would try to steal again.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

That's a real man with heart!


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Great job Mont. I know who I'm buying from when I need an air conditioner.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*WOW!*

Mont you are truly one of a kind.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Weird how things come back around*

Twelve years ago I was a first time home owner in Clear Lake. Only experience with things around the house was helping Dad.

I come home on Labor Day to find my inside temperature at 87 degrees. Not knowing anything about why my A/C wasn't working, I called out a service company on the recommendation of my realtor/aunt. In two hours a service tech came out and informed the rookie (me) that my thermostat was shot. Quickly replaced and comfortable in no time.

The company...

Weeks Service Company

Now this isn't the level of what he did for these people, but this act of gesture is no flash in the pan.


----------



## bigdaddystowe (Mar 4, 2008)

tonight i'm not only proud to be an american but also a 2 cooler created by monte weeks ,it's men like you that takes us all back to a time when a man did good deeds because it was the right thing to do,not for reconition or monitary value,ect.,ect. it was done because someone needed help.so to you and your crew monte thanks.:flag:


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

great job mont!!!!!!


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Beautiful people do beautiful things. My hat's off to you Mont and everyone at your business that was involved in getting this done. Hope I have the pleasure of meeting you someday in person. Carry on!


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

Simply awesome Mont.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Not much else I can say other than Mont, and the rest of the crew at Weeks Services are nothing short of a miracle for the folks there at Homeless Haven. 

That's the reason no one else will ever get my A/C business except for Weeks.

Awesome gesture Mont. Glad to be a part of your site here. Looking forward to shaking your hand again soon too.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Mont, You're a PRINCE!!~
It's kinda late,but, i had to have my say in this....

RL


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is the link with Mont. 
http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/news/local/100630-co-donates-ac-units-to-homeless-haven

Kudos to you Mont. You are an angel.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Just watched the news story from txgirl1722's post.

Nice work Mont and crew. With good people, good things happen.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

mont, you the man. nice to see theres a few of you left in this world of maddness


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Way to go Mont and the ENTIRE TEAM at Weeks! AMAZING!!!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Mont,

Rex and I saw you on the news last night. That was a truly awesome thing you did. That just shows what a huge heart you have. WAY TO GO MONT!!!


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow. Way to go Monty!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*MONT!!!!*



kenny said:


> A wonderful gesture Mont. I'm proud to know you and be a part of the 2cool family.


 X-2 CVA34


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Way to go Mont, your act of kindness put a smile on my face.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

who da man???? MONT DA MAN!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow Mont, I have heard your name as I have been on this site and knew you owned it, but I have not met you.

All I can say is that this tremendous act of kindness and generosity is just.....

*2COOL !*


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Dang you Mont! I was almost in tears watching that. Great job bro!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Another job well done.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Great Job!*

All I can say is:

"Stay Golden my Friend!"

BB


----------



## dalaka (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome act of kindness!


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm not surprised at all by this. Good job AGAIN, Sir.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

bill said:


> I have lost count over the kind acts Mont has done for people. Top Shelf and so very proud to know him.


 I don't know him personally, but I do know of several acts such as this. I remember when the service men (home on leave) were stranded in San Antonio and had lost their ride to get to a fishing trip on the lower coast. All I saw from Mont was "PM sent". We all know what he did though..... You're a good person Mr. Weeks.....Thank you......


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

You are one Super Human Being!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Good job Mont!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Great job big guy, there's a special place in heaven for folks like you!
Rick


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Great job Mont....never ceases to amaze me at all the good things you do....


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

*MONT*

Way to go I saw it on the news also


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

We get Houston's channel 26 on Fox down here in Corpus Christi. I almost never watch the news on 26 but last night I did and when I saw Mont pop up I sat up and said "There's Mont!" and thought this is really cool.

Way to go big guy!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Hat's Off*

A+


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

WOW, that is awsome!


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

AWESOME JOB!!!


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Well done Mont.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

You and your crew are very good people.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Way to go Mont!


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome move. Like I always say, Adversity doesn't build chararcter, it reveals it. (Two thumbs up)


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Mr. Weeks
Thanks for being such a good person and setting the standard for for the rest of us 2coolers to aspire to. Here's to you. May you always sail in calm seas


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Good job Mont...


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

You're a good egg Mont!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

WTG Mont!


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

What an excellent example you set, Mont. You and your team are due a lot of good Karma and all the praise you receive for such a selfless, generous act. Kudos to you!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

That's very generous of you, Mont. WTG! Green to ya'.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

What a great gesture, Mont!


----------



## jimmybobcat (Aug 6, 2009)

You done a good thing. Thanks.


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

wow,thats 1 awesome gesture sir,good job,what a heart


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Way to go big guy.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Mont, may God richly bless you, your family and your coworkers! Great job!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

WoW. Your a good man Mont. Well done.


----------



## Saulnier (Dec 10, 2004)

Mont, you are a good man.
You have been blessed and you are using that to bless others.

Thank you.

Chris Saulnier


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you Mont for being a fine example of humanity! If everyone followed in your footsteps we would live in a different world....


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

You are a kind hearted man Mont. Props to you and your company.
Tight Knot


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice Job Mont. You da man


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*very 2cool....*

Wow Monty you truly went above and beyond, while I am sure many of us saw the intial report, how many of us thought about trying to help?
It took a person with a heart like yours to take action, I have never met you, but have read plenty about what kind of person you are....Thank you for setting an example for all of us to live by.....you are THE MAN!!!!!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Simply amazing.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Simply Awesome!!!


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

BRAVO!!!! Monty, that there far exceeded a random act of kindness, that was awesome!

Three cheers to you and your crew!


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

Way to go . Great job Mont.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Monty*

What a generous thing to do. You and your staff at Weeks deserve the kudos you are receiving. Your heart is bigger than Texas. Hope to see you soon my friend. - Hevy


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Doesn't surprise me a bit! That's the knid of man Mont is. When I first heard the story Tuesday night I was thinking I hope someone steps up and helps these people. Should have know it would be Monty Weeks. WTG Dude.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I know its been said...but Mont u da man......


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

2cool.


----------



## solrac (Aug 31, 2007)

Kudos, well done.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nothing Mont does surprises me any more...:wink:

First Class Hombre...First Class Operation...all around...:cheers:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

WTG


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ya know, I've always just kind of marveled at how 2cool's assorted "causes" and such just seemed to bring out the best in people around here: I guess it's really just a matter of good people gravitating to each other: That act was so far above and beyond being "good people"....Stunning. May this result in all the business you could want for as long as you want it..


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Nothing Mont does surprises me any more...:wink:
> 
> First Class Hombre...First Class Operation...all around...:cheers:


X2


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

God bless you sir.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

a first class act no doubt! talk about setting an example! way 2cool!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The gift of cold air came from our whole company, and it was a group effort that got things done. I am just a small part of a very large group of the finest, best folks in the business. Weeks was able to do what was done, thanks to everyone there, not just myself.

If anyone would like to volunteer some help there, I am sure they would be glad for it. The fence could use some work. We did what we could, but it was pouring down rain yesterday and it hasn't let up much at all today. Once the water runs off, some barb wire or razor wire and a few new posts would go a long ways towards seeing that whoever did this can't do it again. The units themselves are secured down to windstorm standards, but someone dumb enough to steal from these folks probably isn't smart enough to figure that out until they have already done some damage. The website for the center is http://www.turningpointcenter.org/. If you want to help out, either in person or with a monetary donation, I am sure it would be welcomed. Below are a few pics of it before we started I took myself.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

seen it, you the man


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Ok people lets get this fence repaired. I can kick in some money and a couple of others said they would also. We'll need more than I can afford so please chip in. $5 or $10 from a lot of people will do the trick for materials.
Who can do the work?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Snagged said:


> Ok people lets get this fence repaired. I can kick in some money and a couple of others said they would also. We'll need more than I can afford so please chip in. $5 or $10 from a lot of people will do the trick for materials.
> Who can do the work?


How and where, Snagged ????


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

the fence didnt stop nuthin, really need some kind of alarm system . i wrote new fence on the link though.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Fantastic Mont!!!! Everyone should do just that, see a need and fulfill it. If more people took action instead of "thinking" about what do, the world would be a better place!!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> How and where, Snagged ????


Jim will you be the Treasurer?

Who will work and who can pay a little cash?
With 11,000 + views most of us can easliy afford a 10 spot and three guys and put up the fence and alarm system.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Bless you Mont.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Snagged said:


> *Jim will you be the Treasurer?*
> 
> Who will work and who can pay a little cash?
> With 11,000 + views most of us can easliy afford a 10 spot and three guys and put up the fence and alarm system.


I'd be glad to, Jerry...but per your PM, mebbe Aaron should just be the 'direct drop' so to speak. Waiting for a procedure rec from you or Aaron or Mont...In any event...put me down for a few bills...As you can well imagine...I got a 'natural interest' in what happens to 'Old Folks'..LOL..

I am still just amazed at what Mont has done for them...I've been around for a long time...and can't recall ANYTHING so wonderful...

jim


----------



## fish2far (Jun 30, 2004)

Mont, that is amazing.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Now I know why Monty is such a big guy, it takes a big body to hold a heart that size.

Makes me proud to know you Mont!

Steve


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice article in the Chronicle this morning. To paraphrase "Peanuts", "You're a Good Man, Monty Weeks."
Ron


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Great Job, Mont. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

All I can say is WOW.

God Bless You Mont.


----------

